# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 49)



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....


*Do you sharpen your tools with a jig or by freehand? And...what is your reasoning for doing it that way? (ie. cost, the way you were taught, stubborn, ect.)*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

I do my chisels and plane irons freehand using the scary sharp method. I freehand some of my turning chisels too but for the fingernail chisels I use a homemade jig which I am about to replace with a better homemade jig.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2014)

every 1 or 2 years I go on a sharpening binge- Get the veritas jig out- do my chisels and planes. In between I just tune up freehand. Use sandpaper for coarse work but water stones are what I use most.
Why? I only use jig once in a while cause I like using tools - better then I like sharpening- the jig takes more time. The jig is more accurate then I am though.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2014)

Both, anything with a straight edge like chisels and plane blades and skews I usually do freehand but my gouges I use a jig on the grinder to get the profile right.


----------



## Brink (Nov 30, 2014)

I have that little roller guide for chisels and plane irons.
Freehand gouges, profile plane irons.
I made angle gauges for saw files.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2014)

I use a jig for sharpening my turning tools because I'm not consistent enough with the freehand approach. It's actually faster for me to use the jig because I suck sharpening freehand. I do use a CBN hand hone between trips to the grinder which cuts down on the frequency of trips to the grinder.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 30, 2014)

I use my grinder to sharpen my tools. Figure if it can make my knives scary sharp it should work for other tools.

Scott


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> I use my grinder to sharpen my tools. Figure if it can make my knives scary sharp it should work for other tools.
> 
> Scott



A grinder can't achieve what the scary sharp method does. There's no way it can.


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

I am lucky in this respect. For my "real" job, I work for a company that supplies and sharpens knives for restaurants. We hollow grind everything, so I send my flat chisels, etc. to be sharpened there. Unfortunately, they can't do any gouges......


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 30, 2014)

I use a jig for all because I stink at freehand.
PS What are you referring to when you say "the scary sharp method".
I took a class with Alan Lacer once and he was talking about sharpening he said that he gets his skews so sharp that if you get within a 32nd of an inch you will draw blood. The scary part is that a girl in the class believed him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2014)

Plane irons and chisels I use the little roller clamp jig with sand paper and a sheet of glass. Everything else I freehand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 30, 2014)

Veritas jig for chisels, free hand turning tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I use a jig for sharpening my turning tools because I'm not consistent enough with the freehand approach. It's actually faster for me to use the jig because I suck sharpening freehand. I do use a CBN hand hone between trips to the grinder which cuts down on the frequency of trips to the grinder.



Me too! Precisely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't sharpen anything... technically. I 'sharpen' my carbide cutters, but I don't think it counts for this question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 1, 2014)

Sharpening...it varies. 
Gouges: I use the Wolverine jig to remove as little as possible to dress the edge when needed. In between grinder touchups, I'll use a diamond hone depending on what I'm cutting and how using. I keep pretty much all my gouges set at same angle and setting to the Wolverine jig for a swept back cut, so no matter which one I'm using, 3/8" spindle, 1/2" bowl, or 5/8" bowl...my 3 go to tools I use the most.
HSS cutters (3/16" square) for hollowing are done semi-free, sitting on the tool rest at the grinder. Works pretty consistently and I also use same setting/approach on turning scrapers.
Skews are done free-hand with diamond hone. I keep them ground with convex shape and do a 'rocking' motion while dressing on the hone. If I need to redo my skew, it's with belt sander in same rocking motion. This is a very gradual curve on the skew side, not the cutting edge. The cutting edge is kept essentially straight. Why...don't know, but it works for me.
Parting tools: Freehand at grinder or on toolrest (side of grinder for flat grind). Yea, I know...ain't supposed to use the side!!
Hand planes: Freehand at hone (too cheap to make or invest in jig and I don't use planes that much...so...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misfire (Dec 13, 2014)

My turning tools I free hand, mainly because I am turning at the time and do not have a jig of any kind. My chisels and knives I use a Smith system, similar to a Lansky


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm pretty much like Mike, I have jig for most every kind of sharpening, but I only break them out and set them up about once a year, and sharpen everything in sight, otherwise in between, I touch up by hand. The wolverine is a nice rig, but it gets in the way of other things I want to do on my grinder, so I rarely set it up, which has made me over time, pretty decent at freehand sharpening my gouges. No one has mentioned those power abrasive belt sharpening rigs, anyone have one? I bet the knife makers do....


----------

